# Christmas Eve Hutch Find.



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2019)

Got out Yesterday after work. On my Lunch Break I seen they just tore a house down & figured I'd stop by after work. SO, After work I did. And found sitting on top of the dirt a Hutch Bottle I didn't have in collection. I got 3 different Froelich Hutch's




 but been looking for this Froelich & Rath. Unfortunately top is broke off. I took home & put on shelf anyways. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 2, 2020)

One will turn up eventually they always do.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

That's a nice one, I should have kept the one broke hutch I found... I know where to find it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2020)

Here it is with it's brothers & sisters. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2020)

some other Hutch Friends. LEON.


----------



## baborelli (Jan 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> some other Hutch Friends. LEON.View attachment 201101


Oh my!! Lol... That's alot of bottles!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here it is with it's brothers & sisters. LEON.View attachment 201100


Leon, what's the deal with the fat neck on the bottle with the diamond embossing? I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2020)

Good Question. When I pulled that bottle out of a Privy I had two old timer experienced bottle collectors with me that been digging since the late 60's say they never seen the bottle or any other like it & never heard of it. I thought I found a unknown bottle. But research & asking around there may be as many as 2 others known to exist. Searching threw Directories of many different years shows it may of only been produced for 1 short year of around 1896 if I remember right. Here's a better pic of it. Very rare & Oddball Bottle. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Good Question. When I pulled that bottle out of a Privy I had two old timer experienced bottle collectors with me that been digging since the late 60's say they never seen the bottle or any other like it & never heard of it. I thought I found a unknown bottle. But research & asking around there may be as many as 2 others known to exist. Searching threw Directories of many different years shows it may of only been produced for 1 short year of around 1896 if I remember right. Here's a better pic of it. Very rare & Oddball Bottle. LEON.
> View attachment 201130View attachment 201131View attachment 201132


VERY cool! Thanks for those nice pics!


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2020)

Man o' man, those are so cool! If you ever feel as if you need to unload any common repeat blobs, let me know.


----------



## logueb (Jan 4, 2020)

Glad to see that you are still at it Leon.  Great find, and maybe a whole one will show up soon.  I always keep a crier until a better one shows up.  Buster


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 4, 2020)

You have enough bottles to start a museum!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2020)

logueb said:


> Glad to see that you are still at it Leon.  Great find, and maybe a whole one will show up soon.  I always keep a crier until a better one shows up.  Buster



Thanks, Yes, Still at it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 5, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> You have enough bottles to start a museum!



That was only like 25% of my bottles & 10% of my collection.  I probably had only 50% of what was on that wall pictured as only half fitted in the picture.  So that half was probably 12  1/2% of my bottles collection.  Anyways, in a nutshell I got a lot bottles & half of them boxed up. while 3,000 beer cans take up most of my basement.  LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That was only like 25% of my bottles & 10% of my collection.  I probably had only 50% of what was on that wall pictured as only half fitted in the picture.  So that half was probably 12  1/2% of my bottles collection.  Anyways, in a nutshell I got a lot bottles & half of them boxed up. while 3,000 beer cans take up most of my basement.  LEON.


Leon, question: Do you also collect the old pop/soda cans too? I do, but have not known anybody else who does. Just wondering.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Yes.View attachment 201308View attachment 201309View attachment 201310View attachment 201311View attachment 201311View attachment 201311View attachment 201312View attachment 201313View attachment 201314View attachment 201315


Wow I guess you do! Love the colors.  Very impressive! Especially those Quarts.  I wish I had the space to display mine like that. Thanx for posting those.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2020)

Some Soda Cones.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Some Soda Cones.View attachment 201316


Wow that's quite a bunch of sodas and cones to boot! I kinda think soda  cones are harder to find than beer conetops.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow, that's quite a truck load of bottles! If I uncover a hutch around here it's a miracle find for me.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 15, 2020)

I think you must live in a warehouse. How do you have that much room?


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> One will turn up eventually they always do.




Today a nicer one did turn up. wasn't sure that would ever happen.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2020)

logueb said:


> Glad to see that you are still at it Leon.  Great find, and maybe a whole one will show up soon.  I always keep a crier until a better one shows up.  Buster




A whole one did turn up soon. Lucky I guess.


----------

